# Changement disque dur Mac Mini 2012



## guymauve (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter un mini mais l'option fusion drive me semble onéreuse.

Je me demandais donc s'il était facilement faisable (comme les anciens) de mettre un SSD de 512 ou plus à la place du DD de 1TO à 5400T ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## thib59 (3 Novembre 2012)

C'est faisable comme sur les 2011(facile pas sûr), et tu peut même le mettre avec le DD de 1To il y'a 2 emplacements, apparement il faut le mettre sous le DD pour que la chaleur du DD puisse se dissiper.

C'est sur que 250&#8364; pour un SSD de 128Go sa fait cher!!

Et ah oui il ne faut pas oublier d'acheter un kit ifixit aussi qui contient une nappe pour relier le SSD a la carte mére!


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2012)

Merci de l'info. Je n'avais pas pensé à la possibilité des 2 disques. Du coup, il en devient très sexy le mini ;-)


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2012)

thib59 a dit:


> C'est faisable comme sur les 2011(facile pas sûr), et tu peut même le mettre avec le DD de 1To il y'a 2 emplacements, apparement il faut le mettre sous le DD pour que la chaleur du DD puisse se dissiper.
> 
> *C'est sur que 250 pour un SSD de 128Go sa fait cher!!*
> 
> Et ah oui il ne faut pas oublier d'acheter un kit ifixit aussi qui contient une nappe pour relier le SSD a la carte mére!



Trés cher... http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/listmodule/SSD/~131072~/list.html ...ce ne doit pas être cette marque.


----------



## thib59 (4 Novembre 2012)

Oui très cher pour 128Go et quelques soit la marque les crucial, OCZ, Intel ou Samsung sont tous aux alentours de 100 pour 128Go!

Sa fait 150 pour la main d'uvre!


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2012)

thib59 a dit:


> Oui très cher pour 128Go et quelques soit la marque les crucial, OCZ, Intel ou Samsung sont tous aux alentours de 100 pour 128Go!
> 
> Sa fait 150 pour *la main d'uvre!*



La main d'oeuvre c'est toi.


----------



## malabar_91 (7 Novembre 2012)

je crois que pour l'option ssd du mac mini 2012, c'est 250 Go, pas 128.
128 Go, c'est pour le fusion drive.
Autant acheter un disque externe pour les documents, et le ssd pour les applications. non ?


----------



## pit666 (8 Novembre 2012)

bonjour,
je vais bientôt acheter un mac mini (1er mac pour moi...) et suis très tenté par l'option SSD, mais pas au prix Mac!!
Si je prend un mini i7, est il facile de lui ajouter un SSD par après (apparemment, il y a moyen de le placer sous le HDD avec le kit ifixit??) quand on y connaît presque rien en informatique. 
Ce serait pour mettre Lion, lightroom, photoshop,... sur le ssd. 
Suffit il de faire un "copier-coller" de Lion depuis le HDD et de la coller au ssd pour que ça fonctionne?
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2012)

pit666 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je vais bientôt acheter un mac mini (1er mac pour moi...) et suis très tenté par l'option SSD, mais pas au prix Mac!!
> Si je prend un mini i7, est il facile de lui ajouter un SSD par après (apparemment, il y a moyen de le placer sous le HDD avec le kit ifixit??) quand on y connaît presque rien en informatique.
> Ce serait pour mettre Lion, lightroom, photoshop,... sur le ssd.
> ...



Houla, il va falloir faire tes gammes et je ne saurais trop te conseiller de consacrer un peu de temps en visitant :
- *Débuter sur Mac*
- *OS X Facile*


----------



## pit666 (8 Novembre 2012)

merci pour les liens...


----------



## iakiak (9 Novembre 2012)

A priori, vu les premiers tests MacG, on va même pouvoir faire un Fusion Drive en ajoutant nous même un SSD dans ce Mini. Avec l'avantage, par rapport à l'option Apple, de disposer d'un SSD plus gros et/ou plus rapide.
Bref. L'option Fusion Drive Apple semble de moins en moins intéressante pour celui qui n'a pas peur d'ouvrir sa petite machine.


----------



## lewax (10 Novembre 2012)

pit666 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je vais bientôt acheter un mac mini (1er mac pour moi...) et suis très tenté par l'option SSD, mais pas au prix Mac!!
> Si je prend un mini i7, est il facile de lui ajouter un SSD par après (apparemment, il y a moyen de le placer sous le HDD avec le kit ifixit??) quand on y connaît presque rien en informatique.
> Ce serait pour mettre Lion, lightroom, photoshop,... sur le ssd.
> ...



Je l'ai fait sur 4 mini 2011 (dont 2 avec le kit dual hdd ifixit)
Changer le disque unique du mini n'est pas très compliqué. Il faut juste être méticuleux, méthodique et soigneux... Ajouter un 2ème disque est un peut plus compliqué car la, il faudra démonter complètement le mini (carte mère et alim compris) mais c'est tout à fait jouable. 


Le kit ifixit est à mon avis trop cher mais c'est le seul endroit ou j'en ai trouvé. En prime, tu auras une boîte de tournevis (tout pourris) aux couleurs de ifixit.


Pour moi, la meilleure façon de procéder est de cloner (carbon copy cloner) le disque d'origine sur ton nouveau disque à l'aide d'un dock USB. Une fois fait, tu remplace ton disque.


Attention, je crois que la garantie saute si tu fais cela... Donc si tu n'es pas sur de ce que tu fais, fais le faire ou ne le fait pas...


----------



## psfayt (10 Novembre 2012)

bonjour, qq qu'un a t il envisagé une variante sur ssd externe branché via thunderbolt? le débit doit être de même niveau, ou mieux, que sata?


----------



## lewax (10 Novembre 2012)

psfayt a dit:


> bonjour, qq qu'un a t il envisagé une variante sur ssd externe branché via thunderbolt? le débit doit être de même niveau, ou mieux, que sata?



Sur mon mini, j'ai un ssd Intel 520 en interne et un lacie 2big en raid 0 en thunderbolt. Les débits sont excellents donc j'imagine qu'un ssd en thunderbolt doit aller tout aussi bien qu'en interne. 
C'est plus cher que la version interne mais pas de démontage...


----------



## pit666 (10 Novembre 2012)

Lewax, ça m'intéresse beaucoup de pouvoir brancher un SSD en externe sur le mini. 
Les 250 demandé par apple pour un 128Go et fusion drive sont bien cher.
Faire le montage moi même me ferait sauter la garantie...
Par contre, brancher un SSD en externe, là je signe!
Quel câble faudrait il utiliser pour garder au mieux les perfs du ssd?
Serait il possible d'installer Lion sur le ssd, ainsi que mes logiciels gourmands comme photoshop et lightroom?


----------



## psfayt (10 Novembre 2012)

ça marche bien sûr sur firewire mais ss doute avec une perte de rendement contre sata interne ou thunderbolt externe.
ceci dit le besoin système se limite pour le courant à 60G (coût 60 à 100) et il est agaçant de payer une "nappe" à 80 chez ifix ou macway (avec qq tournevis inutiles) alors qu'elle a été disponible à 20$ sur des sites us (plus le risque de garantie) ou un cable+boitier thunderbolt pour 120 environ qd un boitier firewire est à 20 et un cable idem à 10.
attendre semble être la bonne solution...


----------



## oconnoronmac (25 Novembre 2012)

Attention, le MacMini n'a qu'1 port Thunderbolt, donc s'il est branché à un écran Apple Display Thunderbolt, il faut connecter le SSD ou le HD thunderbolt supplémentaire à l'écran car plus de prise sur le Mini.
La solution du changement de disque interne semble la meilleure.

J'espère que le prix des SSD 750 GO aura diminué d'ici l'an prochain car dès la fin de garantie, je change le DD 5400 interne.


----------



## guymauve (25 Novembre 2012)

Je ferai exactement la même chose dans 1 an ;-)


----------



## iakiak (25 Novembre 2012)

oconnoronmac a dit:


> Attention, le MacMini n'a qu'1 port Thunderbolt, donc s'il est branché à un écran Apple Display Thunderbolt, il faut connecter le SSD ou le HD thunderbolt supplémentaire à l'écran car plus de prise sur le Mini.
> La solution du changement de disque interne semble la meilleure.
> 
> J'espère que le prix des SSD 750 GO aura diminué d'ici l'an prochain car dès la fin de garantie, je change le DD 5400 interne.



Non pas forcément. Le disque dur externe thunderbolt a 2 prises. Une entrée et une sortie...
On branche l'écran thunderbolt en série à la suite du disque dur externe.


----------



## titieos (25 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de monter un SSD dans mon Mac Mini 2012 à l'aide de ce kit :
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIMM11D2/

Prix : 45 livré, délais d'une semaine entre la commande et la livraison (et il n'était pas en stock lors de ma commande). Il est un peu moins cher que le kit ifixit (12$ de frais de port)

Config avant montage :





Le mini complètement démonté





Le SSD prêt à être monté :





Prix de la configuration :
Mac mini i7, 16Go de ram, 256Go de SSD chez apple 1429 (sans avoir en plus le disque d'1To)

Prix de reviens de mon mini, même config avec en plus du SSD le disque d'1To dans le mini et 16Go de dam : 950

Temps de montage environ 45 min. Il suffit de suivre la vidéo d'OWC et de faire la même chose. Il y a quelques étapes critiques comme le retrait de la carte mère par exemple (il faut vraiment forcer pour que ça sorte) sinon pas de soucis particulier et tout est bien documenté.)
Contrairement à ce qui se dit le SSD peut être monté sans problème en position upper ou lower dans le mini sans aucune incidence.


----------



## iakiak (26 Novembre 2012)

Merci Titieos pour ce beau petit reportage !
N'hésites pas à donner tes impressions et/ou faire quelques benchs.
Je serais curieux de voir ce que le Mini a dans le ventre avec de tels composants (ram et SSD).


----------



## Beap (3 Décembre 2012)

titieos a dit:


> Je viens de monter un SSD dans mon Mac Mini 2012 à l'aide de ce kit :
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIMM11D2/
> ...
> Contrairement à ce qui se dit le SSD peut être monté sans problème en position upper ou lower dans le mini sans aucune incidence.



Et du coup tu l'as monté en upper ou lower position ? 

J'ai acheté le même disque dur et 16 go de ram sur crucial. Cela fait maintenant 10 jours que j'ai commandé le mac mini sur rueducommerce (avec un nice price) et il ne demande qu'à être boosté !

Tu as mis le disque en fusion drive ou tout simplement en 2 disques ?

merci


----------



## guymauve (3 Décembre 2012)

Et concrètement tu as mis quoi sur le SSD ? Comment ? Via TM ?

Merci à toi beau bricolage.


----------



## Beap (3 Décembre 2012)

Oui intéressé aussi de savoir. J'ai vu qu'il y avait une app pour mettre mountain lion sur clef usb. Je pense que je mettrais l'os sur le ssd mais je sais pas trop pour fusion.


----------



## guymauve (26 Janvier 2013)

guymauve a dit:


> Et concrètement tu as mis quoi sur le SSD ? Comment ? Via TM ?
> 
> Merci à toi beau bricolage.



Des nouvelles


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2013)

Beap a dit:


> Oui intéressé aussi de savoir. J'ai vu qu'il y avait une app pour mettre mountain lion sur clef usb. Je pense que je mettrais l'os sur le ssd mais je sais pas trop pour fusion.



Faut aller voir par ce lien et télécharger :> Diskmaker 

http://www.geekorner.com/2772-mountain-lion-creer-une-cle-usb-dinstallation-tuto.html
C'est le même pour Mountain Lion


----------



## Beap (26 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

merci pour ta réponse mais entre temps j'ai déjà upgradé mon mini et je me suis même pas pris la tête avec mountain lion sur clef usb ou autre cd.

Une fois que j'ai eu installé le SSD j'ai rallumé le tout et le mac m'a proposé de faire une installation de mountain lion via le réseau. Bon si on est en câble ça va plus vite qu'en wifi.

Après l'installation je ne retrouvais pas mon disque dur SATA (pas le SSD donc) Il était déconnecté.   Au remontage je n'avais pas fait attention mais la dernière pièce appui sur le disque dur et avait décroché la fiche. 

Donc on peu en conclure que sans CD ni clef usb et en changeant le disque dur sans même rebranché le disque où il y avait pourtant l'OS, il est possible de ré installer le tout... c'est fort ça je trouve !

Bon en conclusion j'ai ré ouvert le mini, reconnecté la fiche et maintenant j'ai bien mon SSD avec le système et un second disque dur de 1 To... + la ram, ce mini est un avion de chasse !


----------



## storme (27 Janvier 2013)

C'est tout l'avantage du mode "recovery", certes un peut long a télécharger, mais efficace.

Et oui un SSD ça change la vie par rapport au DD anémique que Apple dans sa grande bonté nous gratifie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2013)

Beap a dit:


> Donc on peu en conclure que sans CD ni clef usb et en changeant le disque dur sans même rebranché le disque où il y avait pourtant l'OS, il est possible de ré installer le tout... c'est fort ça je trouve !
> 
> Bon en conclusion j'ai ré ouvert le mini, reconnecté la fiche et maintenant j'ai bien mon SSD avec le système et un second disque dur de 1 To... + la ram, ce mini est un avion de chasse !



Salut,

Content pour toi


----------



## guymauve (27 Janvier 2013)

On peut savoir ce que tu as mis sur ton SDD et ce que tu as laissé sur le 5400T ? 

Comment t'y es-tu pris pour effectuer les transfert entre disques ?


----------



## Beap (27 Janvier 2013)

guymauve a dit:


> On peut savoir ce que tu as mis sur ton SDD et ce que tu as laissé sur le 5400T ?
> 
> Comment t'y es-tu pris pour effectuer les transfert entre disques ?



Salut

J'ai mis le système sur le SSD pour que les programmes tournent au mieux. Par contre je n'ai pas fait de transfert vu que mon mini est neuf et que je n'avais rien dessus. J'ai donc formater le 5400 tours qui me sert de stockage. 
Par contre il me semble que lors de l'installation le programme m'a demandé si je voulais transférer les données d'un autres support. Il semble judicieux que ce soit a ce moment là que tu puisses transférer tout ce dont tu as besoin. Tu peux aussi le faire viaune option dans la config système.


----------



## mlikidim (1 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous,

Juste pour bien comprendre (désolé j'ai un peu de mal à tout suivre...:rose :

1. Je peux ouvrir mon mac mini actuellement avec un HDD 500Mo (configuration de base)

2. A l'aide d'une seconde nappe achetée séparément (merci de confirmer), brancher un 
second disque dur (SSD par exemple)

3. Réinstaller l'OS sur le disque dur SSD (comment fait on? J'ai cru comprendre que le système le proposait tout seul... Que veut dire "via le réseau"? Installation à partir du site d'apple? )

4. Utiliser les deux disques durs simultanément (un pour l'OS et les programmes et l'autre pour le stockage média).

*Pour l'instant est ce que ce que je viens de décrire est possible?*

Quelques questions supplémentaires... 

Au niveau du bruit, dans cette configuration les deux disques durs tourneront-ils tout le temps? Ou bien le DD de stockage ne tournera que quand je lirais (ou écrirais) des fichiers dessus? 

Merci d'avance pour vos précieuses réponses!

Dimitri


----------



## guymauve (1 Mars 2013)

Je crois que tu as vu juste jusque là mais on va attendre l'avis de spécialiste.


----------



## Pevets (12 Mars 2015)

Beap a dit:


> Tu as mis le disque en fusion drive ou tout simplement en 2 disques ?


Quelle(s) différence(s) entre les deux ?


----------



## Pevets (12 Mars 2015)

mlikidim a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Juste pour bien comprendre (désolé j'ai un peu de mal à tout suivre...:rose :
> 
> ...


La réponse m'intéresserait aussi.


----------



## Pevets (12 Mars 2015)

Sinon, que vaut-il mieux comme SSD ? Un Samsung ? Un Crucial ? Autre ?
Savez-vous en trouver pas trop cher ? CDiscount ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2015)

Pour faire suite à tes demandes...


Pevets a dit:


> Quelle(s) différence(s) entre les deux ?


Un FusionDrive sera la concaténation de 2 disques, un SSD et un disque à plateaux qui ne seront vus que sous une seule entité.


Pevets a dit:


> La réponse m'intéresserait aussi.


Donc, lire ce qui suit...


mlikidim a dit:


> 1. Je peux ouvrir mon mac mini actuellement avec un HDD 500Mo (configuration de base)
> 
> 2. A l'aide d'une seconde nappe achetée séparément (merci de confirmer), brancher un
> second disque dur (SSD par exemple)
> ...


1) oui sans problème
2) oui
3) Depuis Lion, soit on passe par App Store pour retélécharger, soit on redémarre en maintenant cmd+R qui chargera l'OS X en cours
4) aucun problème
5) oui
6) quand le disque de stockage ne sera pas sollicité et si les réglages ont été faits dans Préférences Système, il se mettra en standby


Pevets a dit:


> 1) Sinon, que vaut-il mieux comme SSD ? Un Samsung ? Un Crucial ? Autre ?
> 2) Savez-vous en trouver pas trop cher ? CDiscount ?


1) Les Samsung ont un problème de firmware non résolu à ce jour, préférer Crucial est un bon choix qui ne pose pas problème dans le temps
2) Surveillez Crucial qui fait souvent des promotions, ou allez bien évidement sur Amazon, MacWay, etc, et comparer les prix


----------



## Pevets (14 Mars 2015)

Merci Locke.
Deux questions cependant, lorsqu'on met deux disques (dont un SSD) dans un Mac Mini :
1 - il y a tout intérêt à les monter en FusionDrive, non ? ;
2 - où placer le SSD ? À la place du bas ou du haut ?


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2015)

Pevets a dit:


> 1 - il y a tout intérêt à les monter en FusionDrive, non ? ;
> 2 - où placer le SSD ? À la place du bas ou du haut ?


1) certains aiment, d'autres pas, c'est une histoire de goût personnel
2) par défaut en bas, donc cela sous-entend tout démonter. Pour moi, c'est logique, car si un jour le SSD est en panne, il sera plus facile à interchanger.


----------



## Pevets (14 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> 1) certains aiment, d'autres pas, c'est une histoire de goût personnel
> 2) par défaut en bas, donc cela sous-entend tout démonter. Pour moi, c'est logique, car si un jour le SSD est en panne, il sera plus facile à interchanger.


O.K. Merci.


----------



## guymauve (14 Mars 2015)

Pevets a dit:


> 2 - où placer le SSD ? À la place du bas ou du haut ?



Tu dois placer le ssd à la place du dd actuel et le dd actuel sur une nappe que tu achètes je pense.


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

Si on souhaite simplement remplacer le disque dur d'origine par un SSD, est-il nécessaire d'acheter une nappe, ou peut-on se servir de celle d'origine ?


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Les Samsung ont un problème de firmware non résolu à ce jour, préférer Crucial est un bon choix qui ne pose pas problème dans le temps


En cherchant sur la toile, je me suis rendu que pas mal de personnes utilisent des Samsung EVO avec des Mac Mini.
Quels sont ces problèmes de firmware ? Les Samsung sont quand même bien moins chers que les Crucial.

Il y avait une promo hier (que j'ai laissé filer…  ) sur amazon : un Samsung Evo 850 500 Go à 165,90 €.


----------



## matmout (16 Mars 2015)

tu peux te servir de celle d'origine, aucun problème !
C'est juste que la baie du superdrive a un connecteur "à la con". Du coup, pour ceux qui veulent mettre un 2d DD à la place du superdrive, plutôt que d'acheter un cable (?) et avoir le DD qui se trimbale (probablement), il existe des baies de la taille de celle du superdrive avec un emplacement pour y insérer un DD (à la place du superdrive) - un truc qui ressemble à ça : image


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

matmout a dit:


> tu peux te servir de celle d'origine, aucun problème !


Merci matmout.


----------



## matmout (16 Mars 2015)

Désolé pour mon trip sur le superdrive, c'est vrai que les mac mini en question n'en ont plus...
Comme j'ai un mid2010 avec superdrive, je pense superdrive, baie & co, mais en fait, ça ne concerne que ceux qui ont un superdrive dans leur mac mini... désolé !


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

Pevets a dit:


> En cherchant sur la toile, je me suis rendu que pas mal de personnes utilisent des Samsung EVO avec des Mac Mini.
> Quels sont ces problèmes de firmware ? Les Samsung sont quand même bien moins chers que les Crucial.


Un peu de lecture... http://www.macg.co/search/google/fi...50200874:qve16h-is7n&cof=FORID:10&sitesearch=


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

Du coup, le problème avec la série EVO 840 semble résolu… mais cette série n'est plus disponible à la vente.


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

Pevets a dit:


> Du coup, le problème avec la série EVO 840 semble résolu… mais cette série n'est plus disponible à la vente.


Pas tant que ça, vu qu'il n'y en a plus de dispo, ce n'est pas sans raison.


----------



## matmout (16 Mars 2015)

y'a le Crucial bx100 500Go à 178€... c'est pas non plus beaucoup plus cher
Après, libre à toi  (et si t'es patient, tu peux attendre une promo, c'est ce que je vais faire)


----------



## guymauve (16 Mars 2015)

Où le trouves tu à ce prix ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2015)

guymauve a dit:


> Où le trouves tu à ce prix ?


Tout bêtement chez Amazon... http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_no...+bx100+512+go&rh=i:aps,k:Crucial+bx100+512+go


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pas tant que ça, vu qu'il n'y en a plus de dispo, ce n'est pas sans raison.


C'est surtout que ce modèle a été remplacé par la série 850, non ?


----------



## Pevets (16 Mars 2015)

matmout a dit:


> y'a le Crucial bx100 500Go à 178€... c'est pas non plus beaucoup plus cher
> Après, libre à toi  (et si t'es patient, tu peux attendre une promo, c'est ce que je vais faire)


Font-ils également des promos sur la RAM, de temps en temps ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2015)

Pevets a dit:


> Font-ils également des promos sur la RAM, de temps en temps ?


Oui, mais il faut surveiller régulièrement leurs annonces ou celles de MacG qui prévient régulièrement.


----------



## guymauve (18 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tout bêtement chez Amazon... http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_no...+bx100+512+go&rh=i:aps,k:Crucial+bx100+512+go


Ok merci. Je ne connaissais pas les BX mais plutôt les MX. Ils n'ont pas l'air mauvais du tout.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pevets (21 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tout bêtement chez Amazon... http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Crucial+bx100+512+go&rh=i:aps,k:Crucial+bx100+512+go


Je suis dégoûté. Je n'ai pas pu le commander en début de semaine. J'allais passer commande : il est passé de 178 à 197 € !
Y a-t-il des chances que son prix rebaisse prochainement ?


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2015)

On ne sait pas, il faut surveiller en permanence ce qui est proposé.


----------



## Pevets (21 Mars 2015)

Je pensais que c'était un prix ferme.


----------



## guymauve (21 Mars 2015)

Toujours à 178€ chez moi


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2015)

Même chose pour moi, le lien n'a pas changé... http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_no...alias=aps&field-keywords=Crucial+bx100+512+go


----------



## Pevets (22 Mars 2015)

Quel boulet ! Je regardais le MX100 au lieu du BX100 
Du coup, commande passée.


----------



## guymauve (19 Mai 2015)

Kit commandé sur Ebay, ça commence fort il me manque les caoutchoucs pour maintenir le disque ...


----------



## ggkameleon (19 Juin 2015)

Slt ! J'arrive 1 peu tard, mais oui sans problème je viens de la faire sur le mien et c'est vraiment facile si tu suis le tutu Owc. 
Je te conseille d'acheter 1 SSD crucial tu aura moins de problèmes sont très fiables et tournent bien sur os x n'oublie pas d'activer la Trim. 
Tu trouve de bonnes affaires sur dealabs j'ai pris 1 512 go M550 le dernier en date c'est l'évolution du M500 et l'est eu pour 1 bouchée de pain environ 120€, je ne me rappelle plus exactement.  

Ensuite j'ai commander sur Owc avec le change $/€ ma pas coûté chère j'ai pris livraison US Posatl priorité mail et pas de douane ma coûté moins de 30€ vendu plus de 45€ voir 50€ sur ebay et amazon. Je l'est reçus en 1 semaine et fait très attention le connecteur sata dois supporter ton SSD sur ebay il vendent à très bon prix des data doubler mais pas compatible sata 3 !!! 
Puis Owc tu peux leur faire confiance (matos de qualité) 

Voilà tu recevra en plus 1 document papier avec photos pour le montage et démontage. Mais ton SSd à la place de ton HD puis ton HD par  dessus le SSD à l'envers tu replie le connecteur sata par dessus le HD pour que ça passe les connecteurs sata doivent être entre les Disques Durs sinon risque d'endommager. 

Aller courage pas difficile juste bien prendre sont temps (pas comme moi) reserve toi 1 après midi tranquille au calme et tjr regarder à 2 fois ce que tu fait et hop hop hop 1 mini tout neuf qui vas bombarder ;-)


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

ggkameleon a dit:


> j'ai pris 1 512 go M550 le dernier en date c'est l'évolution du M500 et l'est eu pour 1 bouchée de pain environ 120€, je ne me rappelle plus exactement.


Les modèles M500 et M550 ne sont plus au catalogue de Crucial depuis un petit moment.

Quid de la garantie alors ? Celle du site marchand, mais que fera t'il puisque Crucial ne le prendra pas en charge ?


----------



## guymauve (19 Juin 2015)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Je l'est reçus en 1 semaine et fait très attention le connecteur sata dois supporter ton SSD sur ebay il vendent à très bon prix des data doubler mais pas compatible sata 3 !!!



heu où as-tu vu ça ?


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Je l'est reçus en 1 semaine et fait très attention le connecteur sata dois supporter ton SSD sur ebay il vendent à très bon prix des data doubler mais pas compatible sata 3 !!!


Je l'avais pas vue celle-là. Et depuis quand un optical bay doit répondre aux normes SATA pour les connecteurs ?

Tu sais ce qu'est un optical bay ? C'est un boitier intermédiaire ne comportant que 2 connecteurs pour brancher un disque dur. Pour que le débit des données répondent aux normes SATA, il faut un chipset _(circuit intégré)_ sur la carte mère contenant une version spécifique pour un modèle donné.


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Juin 2015)

Oui mais dans un mini 2012 ce n'est pas 1 optibay déjà !!! Mais seulement un connecteur sata et oui certains connecteur sata vendu sur Amazon ou ebay ne sont qu'en sata 2 
Lire les commentaires et je n'ai pas pris le plus pourri 
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00BVY7QHY?redirect=true&ref_=s9_simh_gw_p147_d18_i1


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Juin 2015)

Puis au vu du prix du pack chez Owc pourquoi se prendre la tête au tant prendre le meilleur  
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIMM11D2/ 
Pour moins de 30€ il n'y a pas photo


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2015)

OK pour un Mac mini de 2012 qui n'a plus de SuperDrive, mais c'est bien le chipset de la carte mère qui déterminera le flux du débit et pas du tout le type de connecteur qui est standard.

Et pour les tutoriels je préfère et de très loin ceux de chez iFixit... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+Mac+Mini+Late+2012+Dual+Hard+Drive+Kit/11713


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Juin 2015)

"Les modèles M500 et M550 ne sont plus au catalogue de Crucial depuis un petit moment.

Quid de la garantie alors ? Celle du site marchand, mais que fera t'il puisque Crucial ne le prendra pas en charge ?"

Oui peut-être de toute façon 1 SSD garantie ou pas !!! Ne dure pas plus de 3 ans donc garantie au cas de default de construction je ne vois pas Crucial te remplacer ton SSD au bout de 3 ans d'utilisation pour te le remplacer contre 1 neuf. Puis si Tu achète 1 X100 aujourd'hui dans 3 ans ne sera plus au catalogue !!! Moi cela fait 1 an que je l'est et Crucial c'est de la qualité et il fait son travail on verra dans 2 ans mais d'ici là on ne pourra plus en installer dans nos mac puisque se sera la prochaine mise à jour après le GPU puis CPU Puis Ram ne rest plus que le HD qui passera uniquement à du Pcie "soudé" 
Donc ne me prend pas plus la tête que ça et n voulais pas y mettre 300€ pour 512 go de SSD TLC mon M550 fait très bien l'affaire...
Voilà. Mais c'était juste à titre informatif !!! 
Sinon acheter les SSD Apple Pcie compatible Trim et Fusion Drive ne l'avez pas souligné ?  Quitte à y mettre au tant d'euro


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Juin 2015)

OK pour un Mac mini de 2012 qui n'a plus de SuperDrive, mais c'est bien le chipset de la carte mère qui déterminera le flux du débit et pas du tout le type de connecteur qui est standard. 
Je ne sais pas ? Pourrais dire des bêtises !!! Mais un connecteurs à sont importance à mon avis ? Sinon serai resté en IDE


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2015)

Moi ce qui m'amuse c'est que le demandeur *guymauve* a mis 3 ans avant de se décider. Son message du début date du 3 novembre 2012.


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Juin 2015)

Oui mais ce n'est pas grave !!! Vous savez quand on est "accros" à Apple ça commence à coûter chère. Entre changer d'iphone tous les ans voir 2 ans maximum (j'ai le 5S) Puis pareille pour ipad (j'ai le mini Rétina deviens déjà vieux) Maintenant l'Apple watch Ouille ça fait mal (j'en ai pas) Et je ne parle pas des mac un macbook pro à 2500€ tous les 2 voir 4 ans maximum.

Donc je pense que "gymove" à eu d'autres priorités et qu'il sais décidez à sauter le pas !!! 
Franchement j'ai un mini 2012 SSD 16 go de Ram etc... Et j'ai gardé mon 2009 HD 8 go de Ram (d'ailleurs il déconne tjr au démarrage et pas trouvé la panne) Mais à l'usage finalement si on est pas professionnelle il n'y à pas une grande différence pour du mail internet vidéo etc... Bon c'est sûr si je lance des conversions audio sera pas la même !!! Mais je regrette ma carte son pro Delta qui était dans mon powermac G4 j'aurais les moyens aurais acheté un mac pro et aurais jeté à la casse mon mini 2009 qui déconne ou passé sous windows ... Mais bon Windows je peux pas... 

Bref j'ai re posté sur mon soucis si tu as le temps de jeter 1 oeil ;-)


----------



## guymauve (21 Juin 2015)

Bon j'ai rien compris à vos trucs.

J'ai lancé le sujet un peu avant d'acheter mon mini. Ceci explique cela. J'ai laissé passé la garantie et surtout j'attendais une légère baisse des disques SSD.

Maintenant je vais me lancer mais mon kit ebay va-t-il fonctionner ou je le fous à la poubelle ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

guymauve a dit:


> Maintenant je vais me lancer mais mon kit ebay va-t-il fonctionner ou je le fous à la poubelle ?


Bien sûr que ça va fonctionner, il n'y aura aucun problème. J'espère que tu as récupéré ou acheté les rondelles manquantes en caoutchouc _(silent bloc)_ ?


----------



## guymauve (21 Juin 2015)

Le vendeur m'en a renvoyé un 2ème gratos. Donc j'ai les rondelles.

C'est quoi cette histoire de sata2 ou sata 3 ? Ma connexion sera bridée ? C'est quoi les commentaires sur Amazon? 

Déjà merci.


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

Dans /A propos de ce Mac/Rapport système tu vas dans SATA/SATA Express, avec ton disque dur de base, si tu vois Intel Series 5 Chipset c'est en SATA II, si c'est Intel Series 6 Chipset c'est en SATA III, donc le débit le plus élevé.

Si tu gardes ton disque dur d'origine dans ton Mac mini, il serait bon de le déplacer le plus au fond de manière à ce que le SSD soit en premier. La raison en est simple, il se peut que le chipset soit un Intel Series 5, donc en SATA II, et pas tip-top pour un SSD.

Attention, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, mais on peut très bien avoir un Intel Series 5 et 6 sur une même carte mère. Ce cas de figure était fréquent avec le modèle possédant un SuperDrive, d'ou le conseil de déplacer le SSD sur le premier connecteur SATA.


----------



## guymauve (21 Juin 2015)

Merci de ton message.

Voici ce que j'ai :

Fournisseur :Intel

  Produit :7 Series Chipset

  Vitesse de la liaison :6 Gigabits

  Description :AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

Je vais regarder les tutos d'install.

Je me tâte encore pour fusion drive ou pas ...


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2015)

guymauve a dit:


> Produit :7 Series Chipset


C'est parfait, tu peux installer les yeux fermés. Euh, ouvre les quand même pour le démontage/remontage.


----------



## guymauve (22 Août 2015)

Petit déterrage maintenant que j'ai acheté mon SSD.

Une fois le disque installé j'aimerais faire un fusion drive manuel. Ai-je accès au terminal à l'installation ? 

De mémoire il n'y a pas cette option :

* Restauration à partir de TM
* Réinstaller OSX
* Aide en ligne
* Utilitaire de disque 



A moins que dans utilitaire de disque ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## guymauve (24 Août 2015)

Je mets à jour mon sujet en précisant que l'opération s'est terminée et que le patient est bien en vie.

Néanmoins :

* il me reste 3 vis que j'ai zappé de remettre 
* c'était blindé de poussière
* l'opération n'est pas si facile que ce que j'imaginais, en effet il m'a fallu 2 heures. Le plus simple étant de faire le fusion drive et la réinstallation du système.
* j'ai réussi à casser le connecteur infrarouge  Il s'agit du connecteur qui est débranché sur la droite. En faite la patte est venue complètement au lieu de seulement retirer la fiche.





* Le silence et les performances sont de mise même si je m'attendais à faire X 10 en terme de performance je suis plutôt à X8 ( en lecture en tout cas). Cela est sans doute dû à Fusion Drive ?


----------



## houdini (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je complète ce fil en indiquant que j'ai remplacé le DD original 1 To (Mac Mini early 2012 Intel Core i7 2.3 GHz DD en position inférieure) par un SSD 500Go Crucial BX100. J'ai déplacé le DD en position supérieure (pas de Fusion Drive). J'avais déjà les Torx et le spudger. J'ai juste acheté les accessoires chez iFixit (nappe, vis et "grommets").

Comme *guymauve* j'ai noté beaucoup de poussière à l'intérieur (jamais nettoyé !). Les manips sont à faire tranquillement et méthodiquement. Pas de casse pour ma part (ouf!).

J'ai tout de suite noté la différence au niveau rapidité au démarrage ainsi que l'ouverture des applications.

houdini


----------



## guymauve (5 Septembre 2015)

Tu as pu remettre toutes les vis ?


----------



## houdini (5 Septembre 2015)

Il y a juste les deux vis sur le côté du disque dur d'origine que je n'ai pas remises sur le côté du SSD. Je me suis rendu compte en regardant la doc après remontage que vissées elles se placent dans des trous de l'enveloppe du Mac Mini.
A l'occasion, je le redémontrerai pour les remettre.

houdini


----------



## guymauve (6 Septembre 2015)

Perso je ne redemonte pas. Par contre je vais suivre l'encrassement du ventilateur


----------

